# Good place to buy a spare spool for Penn Slammer III?



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm not into spinning reels. Don't know squat about them, except how to turn the handle, and throw them away when they break.

My kid just bought a Penn Slammer III, and wants t a spare spool. (since it's kind of a multi-purpose platform) Can somebody please recommend a place to pick up a spare, without breaking the bank? Cheapest I can find on eBay/Amazon, is $60. If that's what it is, then that's what it is. But he'd like it to not be that. 

Thanks


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Surely somebody here has knows something about this... There's gotta be a way to get a spare cheaper than $60, no?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

I did some looking. Unfortunately, it looks like you're stuck.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I would locate a tackle store that services Penn reels and see what they can do. If too pricey I would use that $60 to buy another reel.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Fish'n Phil said:


> I would locate a tackle store that services Penn reels and see what they can do. If too pricey I would use that $60 to buy another reel.


Well to be honest, that's kinda what I was doing here. We have Strike Zone, but they charge WAAAYYY too much for everything. There are no small tackle stores left around here that do service.

$60 will not buy a reel that is anywhere close to this caliber of reel. This thing is going Barracuda fishing with us in a few weeks. And I'd be looking to buy multiples of said spool. Like I said, if we have to pay it... but I have to do the due diligence, first...


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

You could try Princess Anne Distributing in Va. Beach. I take my Penns there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

solid7 said:


> I'm not into spinning reels. Don't know squat about them, except how to turn the handle, and throw them away when they break.
> 
> My kid just bought a Penn Slammer III, and wants t a spare spool. (since it's kind of a multi-purpose platform) Can somebody please recommend a place to pick up a spare, without breaking the bank? Cheapest I can find on eBay/Amazon, is $60. If that's what it is, then that's what it is. But he'd like it to not be that.
> 
> Thanks


You have a PM.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Try Mysticparts.com, used to be Scott's Reel Repair.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you for those replies. Will do some investigating.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I was at TW's a couple weeks ago ( kitty hawk store) and they had a box of loose spools for sale on the shelf ...may be worth a call 252-261-7848


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

60 is pretty good for that spool, I can't get one nearly that cheap for my saragosas


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I have gotten all my parts from Penn Parts at Scotts Bait and Tackle. I dont think you are gonna find that spool for less than $60.


----------

